# York-what happened?



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Anybody know how old this bow is? It's a York Predator. 43 1/2" ATA, 7 7/8" BH and round wheels. 35-55# and has an option to mount the cable guard low or high. It shoots pretty good (for a cam system with no wall!) and has killed many a whitetail. I'm also curious as to what happened to York exactly. I've heard stories, but I'd like to know for sure. They really seemed to have some designs a bit ahead of their time.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

XP35 said:


> Anybody know how old this bow is? It's a York Predator. 43 1/2" ATA, 7 7/8" BH and round wheels. 35-55# and has an option to mount the cable guard low or high. It shoots pretty good (for a cam system with no wall!) and has killed many a whitetail. I'm also curious as to what happened to York exactly. I've heard stories, but I'd like to know for sure. They really seemed to have some designs a bit ahead of their time.
> 
> View attachment 120236
> View attachment 120237


I did all the new product engineering for York from '89 to '93 and a bit of a guess that bow is '92 or '93.I could look it up,I still have some of the old catalogs.
Sierra corp owned York and York bought out Pearson when they had their problems in Pine Bluff.
Sierra sold York and Pearson to Colman(lanterns) along with themselves.Colman in turn absorbed Sierra and sold Pearson to McPherson in Brewton,AL.The York brand was never reinstated.Now you know.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*york*

Didnt coleman also own or distribute Eagle Bows when they first came out?
Years and years ago around 1980 one of the co-owners john Powel, i think was around there too......seems like along time ago

Andy
:beer:


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

*York STO*

I had a York STO when I was in H.S. it was Bad ***** for it's time!


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*To far back for me*



3--d said:


> Didnt coleman also own or distribute Eagle Bows when they first came out?
> Years and years ago around 1980 one of the co-owners john Powel, i think was around there too......seems like along time ago
> 
> Andy
> :beer:


I don't know about Colman before '91 but if you are talking about "Golden Eagle" the answer is no.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Imadman*



IMADMAN said:


> I had a York STO when I was in H.S. it was Bad ***** for it's time!


I still have a bow designed exactly after a STO and it has a milled riser.It's called a "Bushburner" made on the east coast I believe.It was given to me by the Mfg. in the early 90's.I still shoot it often.:wink:


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Golden Eagle-Coleman*

I saw a couple Golden Eagle bows recently that looked like 1980's vintage. At least one of them showed Coleman as the parent company on the spec sticker. News to me too.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

"I still have a bow designed exactly after a STO and it has a milled riser.It's called a "Bushburner" made on the east coast I believe.It was given to me by the Mfg. in the early 90's.I still shoot it often."
Mr. Pridgen was that Bushburner bow given to you by Mr.Frank Leon in Thomas WV. MT Top Sports Shop. on BenBush Rd? If it was, I used to go to his shop every now and then way back in the day. Bought alot of York bows off of him. Frank was one of the best bow mechanics I have ever met. :beer: 
You ever talk to him? I haven't been up that way in a long time. He spoke very highly of you and Ms.Rosie.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

Nino said:


> "I still have a bow designed exactly after a STO and it has a milled riser.It's called a "Bushburner" made on the east coast I believe.It was given to me by the Mfg. in the early 90's.I still shoot it often."
> Mr. Pridgen was that Bushburner bow given to you by Mr.Frank Leon in Thomas WV. MT Top Sports Shop. on BenBush Rd? If it was, I used to go to his shop every now and then way back in the day. Bought alot of York bows off of him. Frank was one of the best bow mechanics I have ever met. :beer:
> You ever talk to him? I haven't been up that way in a long time. He spoke very highly of you and Ms.Rosie.


You are correct,Frank was the man that gave me the bow.I won't sell it because it's a great shooting bow.When I have troubles with my equipment I always go back to the Bushburner to see if it's me or not.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

3--d said:


> Didnt coleman also own or distribute Eagle Bows when they first came out?
> Years and years ago around 1980 one of the co-owners john Powel, i think was around there too......seems like along time ago
> 
> Andy
> :beer:


Andy I think you might be right.If I remember right when Golden Eagle was in their infancy Coleman had a piece of them for awhile.That was before I shot for them but would put it in the '79---'81 bracket or close to that.My memory is shot at times,I seem to remember certain things really well and lose others in the same time period.Oh well,I still know where the X is just can't see it!lol.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I still have a old york I bought off a friend many years ago. The bow had to be a mid eighties model I would think maybe older. Had little hatchet type cams, and probably about a 40% let-off. It is around 40" ata I believe. Have to check just out of curiousity. I will get the exact specs. It has been in my moms basement for the last fifteen years or so. Was a good shooting bow thou.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*York Silvertip........*

One of my favorite bows of old times was my York Silvertip. Longer axa and wood laminated limbs. Great shooting bow in it's time and still is today. I don't shoot it much anymore but still hunt with it some. I now shoot a release and a Trophy Taker drop away on it. It will still pack 'em in the X ring! I just hope that nothing ever goes wrong with it that I would need parts for.
Greg


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

XQuest said:


> I did all the new product engineering for York from '89 to '93 and a bit of a guess that bow is '92 or '93.I could look it up,I still have some of the old catalogs.
> Sierra corp owned York and York bought out Pearson when they had their problems in Pine Bluff.
> Sierra sold York and Pearson to Colman(lanterns) along with themselves.Colman in turn absorbed Sierra and sold Pearson to McPherson in Brewton,AL.The York brand was never reinstated.Now you know.


So does the York engineering still exist in McPherson products, or were these take-overs about capturing market share?

Did Coleman ever dabble in the archery market?

dbracer


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

The sporting goods store here in town has a few Yorks hanging in the back. Most still in good shape. My nephew has been shooting the Predator and getting pretty good with it. One of my buddies gave it me for him after he dropped it from his treestand and bent the top axle. I found an axle, reassembled it and got it tuned up. It will probably shoot well for another 15 years or so. Thanks for the info, Xquest.


----------



## d_rundle (Aug 30, 2006)

*XQuest - I remember the Benbush Burner*

I remember seeing the bow on the tournament circuits around 1994 - 1996. It was definitely ahead of it's time. If I remember correctly, it was a shoot-thru riser design. After reading the post, I now remember that it was Frank Leon of Thomas Wv. Who designed it.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Golden Eagle and York*

Golden Eagle was owned by Coleman for a while, any business that Coleman has had to be either #1 or #2 in their industry, while GE was on top for a while they started to slip and thats when Coleman sold them off! For York, in their day they were one heck of a bow! I remember they had an indoor target bow that had an adjustable grip an about any thing else you could think of! I was just starting to shoot indoors a lot here in Neb. and wanted that bow so bad but was shooting for Browning at the time! In face X Quest I believe the Rep. for York at that time here was John ford! He was a talker!!!!:wink:


----------

